# Who Leaves The Awning Up In The Rain?



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello All,

I wanted to know who leaves their awning open in the rain. I have not been fortunate enough to use my awning on either of our two previous camping adventures, however with the rain forecast for downpours on Friday, I would like the awning so I can at least sit outside and enjoy the rain.

I have some of the awning De-Flapper things and I have been told before to make sure to leave the legs hooked to the camper to keep wind gusts from taking the legs out, is there any other advice or suggestions??

Thanks for your help!!

Jason


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I leave mine up in the rain. All I do is lower one side so that the water drains off and doesn't pool up in the middle.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Angle the awning for rain run off obviously. Your biggest enemy is wind. In Myrtle Beach I use two of the cheap tie downs for quads with a decsent size spring. Hook one end on the end rail of awning , at a slight angle out hook spring on other end and connect to a GOOD stake in the ground. The spring will allow for some movement. If you are not going to be around for long periods of time, put awning up. This weekend there will be plenty of people watching yours and theres, I have taken care of other peoples awnings coming loose and also had someone else save mine during a quick storm.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

yes the probelm is when rain turns to wind... works great in the rain... leave it up... thats what it there for... but when the wind cranks up thats when you need to get good at taking it down quickly


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Use the de-flappers, tilt one end lower than the other, and use tie-downs on each end of the awning, tied to good sturdy stakes. This will handle a good hard rain and some pretty good winds. If a strong thunderstorm approaches, roll 'er up.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

I leave the awning up all summer, front side disconnected from the trailer and bolted to the ground , back side lower and connected to the trailer.

at my seasonnal site there is not a lot of wind. And when there is a thunderstorm, it usually comes from the other side of the trailer. I also have trees in the back of the trailer to cut wind.

i did it for 12 years from now and never had problems.

Beside, i would not do it in open area.

bye


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I just picked up a kit at Walmart for under $10 to anchor the awning to the ground.
Kit is two "corkscrew" metal stakes, rope and two brackets that help adjust the rope. I have used this type of stake to tie out my Lab and they really hold.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Use the de-flappers, tilt one end lower than the other, and use tie-downs on each end of the awning, tied to good sturdy stakes. This will handle a good hard rain and some pretty good winds. If a strong thunderstorm approaches, roll 'er up.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]30195[/snapback]​


I do it like Glenn sans the extra step of tie downs on each end of the awning.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

If we didn't use it in the rain, we'd never get to use it.


----------



## bmx-mom (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi,

We use our awning in the rain as long as there is no wind. If there is any sign of a strong wind we put it up. My husband has been out in the middle of the night a few times putting it up because of the wind.

Anne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use it in the rain, but lower one end.
I put it away if winds are gusty or strong.

Just remember, awnings were made to keep the SUN off you, not wind, or rain. Use your best judgement. They are easy to put away, and parts and labor cost a small fortune.

I seldom leave it out at night...but that's just me.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

excellent point -- awnings are there to block the sun not stop the wind and rain.... i was reminded that by the dealer also...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm pretty much the same way, rain....ok, wind, it gets rolled up.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its amazing the differences on a single subject. We all know the manufacturer and dealer will tell us for sun only because of warranty. It is obvious by all the comments that it is a common sense approach to the awning. It is based on you types of weather and where you are camping. Some places can have quick storms come up fast thru the night and so common sense tells us to put in in at night or if you are not aroundall day. Other areas can get away with leaving it up all the time.

As my father says, better safe and put it in, because Ive seen em go!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We always have our awning out Rain or Shine
90% of the time we have our Add-A-Room set up
Which is real fun when the wind really picks up.
But we have it down pretty good wwhen the wind picks up
Can have it down in about 10 min.
Don


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I learned first hand what wind will do to an awning. The wind picked it up, broke the awning foot that attaches to the trailer and turned it into a sail! Luckily, the only damage was the broken aluminum pieces that attach the arms to the trailer, no fabric or camper damage. Never again will I leave my awning out if there is wind.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

There is not a single good answer there. It was rainy last weekend when we camped and just a LIL bit windy,not bad. But, the big 5er behind us..his awning caught a HUGE gust, flipped the awning up, broke the supports and broke his a/c unit on the top cause it crashed on top of it. The lawnchairs just below the awning were unmoved.








I rolled mine up...QUICKLY.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I leave mine up during the rain. I usually lower one support to ensure that the water does not pool. The only time that I retract the awning is for wind.

Thor


----------

